# World Series 2018



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Who ya got?

I'm taking the Dodgers because Justin Turner, aka @Redtenchu, is a member here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LoL


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Also going Dodgers because their grounds crew lays some sweet patterns in that field.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Dodgers. Can't stand Boston sports teams.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Who ya got?
> 
> I'm taking the Dodgers because Justin Turner, aka Redtenchu, is a member here.


I think everyone should think this way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Boston outfielder Andrew Benintendi was a Razorback, so there's that.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Let's Go, Red Sox!

We're not there tonight, but below is a photo we took on a previous night we were at a postseason game.

Any thoughts on how that pattern was mowed into the grass?

Bonus points for anybody that can identify the pitcher warming up to start the game even though his number is obscured...


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm trying a similar pattern in mine. Just 4 big squares. Going to go over it again tomorrow and hope it looks half as good as that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Let's Go, Red Sox!
> 
> We're not there tonight, but below is a photo we took on a previous night we were at a postseason game.
> 
> ...


Mr. Bloody Sock?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus points for anybody that can identify the pitcher warming up to start the game even though his number is obscured...
> ...


Well done!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > ken-n-nancy said:
> ...


The mullet kind of gave it away. Plus I can see a pamphlet for 38 Studios hanging out his back pocket.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Boston because it has a kbg lawn.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

In it for the grass.

@ken-n-nancy Was the pattern created by varying HOC?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> Boston because it has a kbg lawn.


I didn't consider the grass type when I became a Red Sox fan as a kid!

However, now that you mention it, turning this year's World Series into a battle between 100% Kentucky Bluegrass and Tifway 419 bermudagrass sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

social port said:


> @ken-n-nancy Was the pattern created by varying HOC?


Could be, but I don't think so, as the varying heights would affect how the ball plays.

I think it's likely just mowed twice, once in a N/S fashion, and the other in an E/W fashion, with each direction being a "Zamboni-style" mowing, forming very wide stripes.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

+1 for the Dodgers and @Redtenchu . As a Yankees fan, no way am I rooting for Boston! :twisted:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Rangers fan here, so I like Boston to support the AL. But cheering for the grass also sounds interesting.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

vs.










Now I'm conflicted. Even outside of grass, I still can't decide because the Red Sox are my favorite AL team and the Dodgers are my favorite NL team.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

ugh.... I can't even right now!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Stellar P said:


> ugh.... I can't even right now!


LOL


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I heard the Boston paints their turf. GASP!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

adgattoni said:


>


That wins.

And how the heck do you go about mowing pictures into it? Is this like @GrassDaddy's Halloween pictures last year where you remove grass?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I heard the Boston paints their turf. GASP!


It's a %$&*%"'##&*[email protected]@$%&**@%&* paint job?!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not just mowing. If you zoom in , you will see that they have hand rollers to roll the lawn. I imagine they have a gps type motion control to move the machine and roll the image.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> It is not just mowing. If you zoom in , you will see that they have hand rollers to roll the lawn. I imagine they have a gps type motion control to move the machine and roll the image.


Sounds reasonable.

You know what I would do? Use high-tech projection equipment to display the image right on the field, and do the work at night!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

If you look at this image from the outfield stands everything is reversed. Definitely not a paint job.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone still watching/awake for game #3 going into the 15th inning?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone still watching/awake for game #3 going into the 15th inning?


I wanted to, but couldn't do it - the little ones don't believe in sleeping in. Hate that I missed that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

18 innings. That's two back to back games.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice! ^ Dr Pepper?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice! ^ Dr Pepper?


Yes it is. :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I made it to the 14th inning. Everyone is complaining that MLB needs to do something so this doesn't happen. They complain the games are too long. 
Just leave baseball alone. Everything in our lives is geared towards the short attention span of todays youth. I love that BB is steeped in tradition. Every other game has a clock. It ain't over till it's over
Baseball is the best game ever.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Looks like we've got ourselves a game again!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I made it to the 14th inning. Everyone is complaining that MLB needs to do something so this doesn't happen. They complain the games are too long.
> Just leave baseball alone. Everything in our lives is geared towards the short attention span of todays youth. I love that BB is steeped in tradition. Every other game has a clock. It ain't over till it's over
> Baseball is the best game ever.


+1


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Green said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They use a combo of mowers, rollers, water, and air. There is a machine that is GPS tracked that will blow blades of grass into designs but at Fenway it's old school. They'll use linoleum rollers. They do use string to mark out the design first. Check out David's Instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVVeKGAhM0b/
 (he has book too)


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

OK so that Ortiz one was with the GPS tool, found it: http://www.newgroundtechnology.com/our-technology/


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

1. The illusion of the wavy flag is so strong that the ground actually looks like it has two small hills
2. Those games were exciting to watch
3. And just gotta say, Dang, @@Ware , you sure know how to take in a game :nod:



Ware said:


>


----------

